# Gaggia Classic PID



## Flatwhite1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi I've just acquired a 2005 Gaggia Classic with Mypin TA4 SNR PID controller with a PT100 RTD. I've tried searching the web to see if I could find any answers to my problem and also to familiarise myself with the Gaggia machine. When I switch it on, the PV readout is the ambient temperature, even after 1/2- 1 hr warm up time it hardly fluctuates. The SV is set to 102c, AL1 is set to 146c. I've tried to run it on auto tune on my occasions and it doesn't seem to make any difference, also it doesn't seem to finish its auto tune function. As you will see from the enclosed video when I switch the steam and brew buttons the temperature (PV) starts to rise, prior to doing this it doesn't budge. All this is completely new to me machine was a gift and really want to make most of it would really appreciate the benefit of your expertise. Many thanks in expectation of response.

Mypin TA4 SNR controller wiring for Gaggia Classic

PID terminal no. 1

14 AWG goes to

on /off (power switch) @ front of machine, piggyback off middle pin switch.

PID terminal no.2

24 AWG goes to live (brown wire) pin @ rear of machine

PID terminal no.3

24 AWG goes to

SSR - 40DA terminal no.4

PID terminal no. 4

24 AWG goes to

SSR - 40DA terminal no. 3

PID terminal no. 5

24 AWG tapped into (piggybacked) to bottom pin of power to on/off switch

PID terminal no. 6

24 AWG goes to

SSR - 40AA terminal no. 4

PID terminal no. 7 = red wire from Pt100 thermocoupler

PID terminal no. 8

RTD Pt100 =white wire from thermocoupler + a jumper wire to PID terminal no. 9

PID terminal no.9 = jumped to terminal no. 8 (as above)

PID terminal no. 10 = red wire from the thermocoupler

SSR 40 DA terminal no. 1

14 AWG (jumped) linked together with

SSR - 40 AA terminal no. 1

14 AWG piggybacked to brew switch bottom pin

SSR 40 DA terminal 2

14 AWG linked (jumped) with

SSR 40AA terminal no.2

14 AWG to top pin of steam switch

SSR - 40 AA terminal 3

14 AWG to steam switch middle pin

Having probs attaching video will keep trying and hopefully I'll manage to get it sorted


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not sure your pt100 wiring is correct, I'll check on mine when I come off duty


----------



## amaferanga (Mar 3, 2013)

Pt100 wiring is the same as mine. Is that description of the wiring how it's actually wired or from the previous owner's notes? What alarm type is set for Al1?


----------

